# Draftcity vs. nbadraft.net



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

It's been discussed a bit before but I think it is clear to see now that draftcity has officially taken over as the #1 draft site for a few reasons.

1. Maurer's rampage on here a few weeks back completely diminished the integrity of his site.

2. nbadraft.net makes you PAY for their OPINIONS.

3. I personally just agree a lot more with all of the recent mocks I've seen from draftcity

4. City updates their mock a lot more often.



What are your opinions?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

What was "Maurer's rampage" ?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

i think the thread might have been deleted..i'll look around for it


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

though i have been on their side most of the time, nbadraft.nets rep was definetely slipping in my book. The final straw was seeing they have the wizards taking ben gordon with the 5th pick, why would they do that when they already have arenas??

I understand a little bit earlier in the season just having players ranked with no thought to team need, but i mean its past the lottery and under three weeks from the draft now. They should have this **** straight by now


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

yah that pick bothered me...and snyder and araujo falling as far as they have them doesnt make a whole lot of sense to me


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> It's been discussed a bit before but I think it is clear to see now that draftcity has officially taken over as the #1 draft site for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. Maurer's rampage on here a few weeks back completely diminished the integrity of his site.
> ...


I agree on all accounts. I prefer draftcity now for many reasons, including the ones you stated. Draftcity updates a lot more often(within an hour of the draft lottery they had updated the order). Of course having to pay for most of the stuff on nbadraft.net makes me want to go to draftcity instead for free. The thing I like about draftcity also is that it's still a relatively new site, and is still constantly making improvements. I just hope they don't start charging money...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I had never even heard of draftcity.com until now. I just checked it out and like it a lot better than nbadraft.net.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

what do u guys think of the tabs in the player profiles?

i just read that they have gotten bad feedback about them and will change them after the draft. I actually really like the idea. what do u think?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

nbadraft.net isn't very good. I'm a pistons fan from detroit and the guys he always says we are taking in the 2nd round are people who havn't even been to the pistons workouts. I got mad a year ago when he said Willie Green wasn't near getting drafted and the pistons only had him at 3 workouts because they needed bodies but he ended up going mid 2nd round and backing up AI all year.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I found nbadraft.net first and thought it was great, but like everyone else more and more I prefer draftcity. First it is free for everything, second I like the write ups and profiles alot better. I rarely even bother visiting nbadraft.net anymore. Updates seem to be few and far between, the player profiles have no dates. Sometimes I feel like I am reading a scouting report from a guy when he was 16, alot of them just seem dated.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> I found nbadraft.net first and thought it was great, but like everyone else more and more I prefer draftcity. First it is free for everything, second I like the write ups and profiles alot better. I rarely even bother visiting nbadraft.net anymore. Updates seem to be few and far between, the player profiles have no dates. Sometimes I feel like I am reading a scouting report from a guy when he was 16, alot of them just seem dated.


I feel the same way. But what really persuaded me to go to draftcity, was Maurer's outburst. It was just unprofessional he seemed to really just go crazy right then and there.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I searched, but i didnt really find Maurer's outburst. Could someone post a link?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not going to get involved in this since it always leads to bad things, but I wanted to answer this:



> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> what do u guys think of the tabs in the player profiles?
> 
> i just read that they have gotten bad feedback about them and will change them after the draft. I actually really like the idea. what do u think?


We've gotten bad feedback because when you click on the "back" button it simply takes you to the last tab you clicked and not the last page you saw. We're working on ideas to make the "back" button take you to the last page you saw and that involves editing the tabs.

We still want to keep the tabs though. Something similar to the thing on the right hand column on http://www.espn.com .



> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> player profiles have no dates. Sometimes I feel like I am reading a scouting report from a guy when he was 16, alot of them just seem dated.


:| Well, we don't have dates on our profiles either, but thats going to change for next year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

It starts right here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1208804#post1208804

And kinda just elevates from here on.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

much appreciated.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

for me it's not draftcity vs draft.net 

i like them both and by reading stuff from both sources i got more complete and balanced view of things

but if i would have to chose 1 i'll go with draftcity as they have tons of free content. 

btw. check their wallpaper section and the page in my sig.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> for me it's not draftcity vs draft.net
> 
> i like them both and by reading stuff from both sources i got more complete and balanced view of things
> ...


good point. I do the same. it's always good to have more than one opinion on a player. And by the way this thread wasn't meant as a bashing nbadraft.net thread (which nobody has been doing anyway)..but rather to praise the good work of the guys at draftcity


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

Yah, the guy raged in a very unprofessional matter....but he is right. Draftcity guys take a lot of shots at him and he didnt ever saying anything back until that thread....Both sites have a lot of BS in them and they dont update everything they should

For example; draftcity still says Petro will pull out because he wont make it to the US for workouts.....Also, draftcity also had Telfair falling to the Pacers, if I remember correctly....aaah, pretty dumb, if you ask me.

NBAdraft is more like espn...they fall in love with players too easily. Like nbadraft with Ivan and Ford with Pavel...

...I still visit both sites, but I visit draftcity more because they update more frequently and nbadraft.net is almost dead.....I think that is for personal reasons. He lost his best friend or something.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Whoa, what?



> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> For example; draftcity still says Petro will pull out because he wont make it to the US for workouts.....


First of all, we say "may not", big difference between "won't". And we're going to be calling his agent Monday to get the full story.



> Also, draftcity also had Telfair falling to the Pacers, if I remember correctly....aaah, pretty dumb, if you ask me.


I think you remember incorrectly man, he has NEVER dropped below the Celtics at 24. And I bet he climbs a bit more before the draft comes (I personally want him top 20, but others vote me down).



> I think that is for personal reasons. He lost his best friend or something.


Just so people realize this: Maurer is NOT nbadraft.net. Or rather he doesn't own and doesn't do the coding. Aran Smith does.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope if Draftcity ever becomes a partially pay-site that people won't be complaining about them. Remember you guys contribute nothing to them, so they are basically providing the draft-niks out there a service that you want for FREE. 

Be appreciative, but saying things like I hope they never become a paysite because we're cheap, is not very practical. It is hard to do scouting full time and not eventually have to cover expenses.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> for me it's not draftcity vs draft.net
> 
> i like them both and by reading stuff from both sources i got more complete and balanced view of things
> ...



i agree. why choose? they are both good.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> First of all, we say "may not", big difference between "won't". And we're going to be calling his agent Monday to get the full story.


He has already worked out for teams...so it is definately outdated.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Ah, damn, I forgot he worked out for Utah and Denver in Treviso this past week. He still isn't likely to "come over for workouts" as it explicitly said, but it should be noted he worked out for them there. So... edited.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I hope if Draftcity ever becomes a partially pay-site that people won't be complaining about them. Remember you guys contribute nothing to them, so they are basically providing the draft-niks out there a service that you want for FREE.
> 
> Be appreciative, but saying things like I hope they never become a paysite because we're cheap, is not very practical. It is hard to do scouting full time and not eventually have to cover expenses.


i assume they are getting money from the advertisements on their sites. its not totally free, besides i never could figure out why we should pay for info from people who know less than we do.(most cases)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i assume they are getting money from the advertisements on their sites. its not totally free, besides i never could figure out why we should pay for info from people who know less than we do.(most cases)


They most definitely know more than we do. I mean they are able to see foreign players and individual workouts, so that is a plus in and of itself. I am just saying that if they were to become a paysite, I would hope people wouldn't bash them as those people provide nothing to help the site.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> Ah, damn, I forgot he worked out for Utah and Denver in Treviso this past week. He still isn't likely to "come over for workouts" as it explicitly said, but it should be noted he worked out for them there. So... edited.


cool...I didnt want to put down you site, i just wanted to point out that both sides have faults and are not perfect,


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> They most definitely know more than we do. I mean they are able to see foreign players and individual workouts, so that is a plus in and of itself. I am just saying that if they were to become a paysite, I would hope people wouldn't bash them as those people provide nothing to help the site.


good point about the workouts and seeing foreign players but most of these mocks are pure speculation. the gm's dont even know what they are doing at this point.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

there really is no comparison between the sites. Draftcity wins in a walk.

I would like Draftcity to have some commentary on why each team selects the guy they have chosen in the mock. Otherwise, it is perfect and I will keep that opinion as long as it's free. 

as for nbadraft.net, I have no respect for a site weeks into the draft that is updating once a week and can't even take the time to account for team needs/wants in their picks. That site used to be great, but now it's a disgrace.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I also like both sites. I found NBAdraft.net 1st and it was really torough. Is fell of some but they still do a solid job. 

Draft City is a breath of fresh air really. Very interesting how they provide an outlook and commentary. 

Some of their Euro descriptions are sort of repetitive though. I guess because alot of the Euro prospects are similar. Good skills not very strong, a couple years away from being NBA ready. 

I too like combining the info from both to get a good accurate picture of a player. 

Draftcity has bascially stepped up the game. Their interviews of propects is quite interesting. 

I do wish sometimes on any site that if a player doesn't have alot of negatives that someone just say not alot to pick at here. Not every players negatives will prevent them from being good players. Sometimes a player is just a good player with negatives that just needs to be tweaked not major flaws. 

There seems to be a need to write as much about negatives as positives. The reverse could be true also.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I haven't been going to nbadraft.net at all recently... draftcity is the only draft site I've been visiting. Great profiles and good articles covering the draft.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i assume they are getting money from the advertisements on their sites. its not totally free, besides i never could figure out why we should pay for info from people who know less than we do.(most cases)


The ads on the site don't even cover half of the cost of the bandwith. We get tens of thousands of hits every day, if not more, bandwith doesn't come cheap, and those banners are pretty much become invisible once you visit the site a couple of times. 

Just an example, I'm going to Chicago next week for the pre-draft camp, flying there and staying in a (very crappy) hotel for a week with all the other expenses involved as well. Who do you think is paying for this trip which you will certainly be benefiting from? It's all out of my pocket of course. I don't even want to think about what my cell phone bill is going to cost this month.  

The site is staying free, don't worry about that, but I don't think it's fair for you to complain about it before we even thought about it by saying that you know more then us anyway. 

Just enjoy it, and if something is outdated by three days like the Petro thing, send us an email via the comment boxes instead of *****ing about it in public. We do have other things on our plate as well. We can't make everything perfect.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Are you nuts? Doing all this out of your own pocket?


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> Just enjoy it, and if something is outdated by three days like the Petro thing, send us an email via the comment boxes instead of *****ing about it in public. We do have other things on our plate as well. We can't make everything perfect.


woah...someone is a little sensitive...just pointing out that neither site is perfect and thats why there is room for both draftcity and nbadraft... Jeez, people get overprotective about thier websites


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope they both get better, that means I have more to read. I also hope they stop rating Johan Petro over Kosta Perovic. In terms of comparing the two websites I think some of the , European scouting profiles at draft city s are just way off. Draft.net might be a pay site and not update as much blah blah, but I generally agree with their opinions. People say they hyped Chiarev enough when all they did was talk about his potential, I don't think that's all bad.


Just my opinion though.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Allen Iverson</b>!
> Are you nuts? Doing all this out of your own pocket?


It'll all pay off in the long run. 

Trust me


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> 
> 
> woah...someone is a little sensitive...just pointing out that neither site is perfect and thats why there is room for both draftcity and nbadraft... Jeez, people get overprotective about thier websites


See this is what I am talking about. You are criticizing but maybe if you didn't say what they did with Telfair falling to the Pacers was "pretty dumb," maybe someone would care what you have to say.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> 
> 
> woah...someone is a little sensitive...just pointing out that neither site is perfect and thats why there is room for both draftcity and nbadraft... Jeez, people get overprotective about thier websites


Excuse Jonathan right now, he was probably a little sharper than he usually is. The whole Chicago thing is a bit of a strain.

Answering your question, banner ads on a site are per click or per impression. You have to use bandwith to even see the ad. Each time someone sees a page with an ad in it you lose money, not make money because of the ad.

We're lucky because realgm is helping us out, but as Jonathan said, the costs on ourselves are high.

We will NEVER become a paysite because then there was no point in ever starting the site at all, since that was one of our main motivations. More ways to generate revenue on the other hand (without denying content to anyone) is something that needs to be explored.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks, draftcity guys, for making such a great, free, site.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> The ads on the site don't even cover half of the cost of the bandwith. We get tens of thousands of hits every day, if not more, bandwith doesn't come cheap, and those banners are pretty much become invisible once you visit the site a couple of times.
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I perfer Draftcity for their player profiles and articles. The only complaint I have is really a misunderstanding. I don't know if their mocks are just a list of talent or what they believe teams are going to pick.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

RealGM made Draftcity.com


Imagine if this site could do the same.

BBBdraft.net


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Whoa, we're thankful for realgm's help on the financial side, but saying they made us kinda devalues every single thing on the site which was created by individuals not involved with realgm.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I also think nbadraft.net has a much broader world view; and so I like them better, not 40$ better but better. For instance, there are no chinese player profiles on draftcity, and with Yi coming over soon I think that's a pretty glaring oversite to have a 2005 mock draft and no Yi Jian lian.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, we haven't had a chance to see most Chinese prospects (haven't been to China) and don't have anyone we trust to write their profiles. And thats really our only option since there is no way we can finance a trip there.

Yi we've seen a few times, and we could probably make a profile that would appease some, but it would be far from complete and ready.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

i like both, but if only ONE of them can show who moves up or moves down in the drafts with like an arrow it would help ALOT more.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I also think nbadraft.net has a much broader world view; and so I like them better, not 40$ better but better. For instance, there are no chinese player profiles on draftcity, and with Yi coming over soon I think that's a pretty glaring oversite to have a 2005 mock draft and no Yi Jian lian.


Yi is a 2006 prospect. We could easily write a profile for him but he is going to change so much in the next year that it's pointless. 

I have one scouting report ready for a Chinese guy next year, Zhu something, SF dude, other then that there just aren't any noteworthy prospects out there at this point.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I like NBADraft.net better because everytime I connect to DraftCity, my firewall blocks some pings from Epic Works that I prefer not have access to my computer. It's annoying, probably found in the banner ads (but maybe not because I can't access the site, conversly, the banner ads on BBB.net will try to scan my computer but I can still access the bulk of the forum), but to be on topic, I close my firewall to read the profiles on DraftCity. I like them better and they update more often.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

FanOfAll8472, could you send me an email at [email protected] with more info on the pings you're getting and your firewall settings? I could see about correcting that.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

hey prerak, question here about draftcity? Do you guys plan on doing a Draft History? It used to be a link on the site and said it would be finished in May, 04, but the link has gone away....Also do you see yourselfs puting directional keys next to peoples name in mock drafts and an explanation on why they moved up or down. Thanks


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I mean RealGM fans and the Forum did a big part on creating DraftCity.com


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fugazy11</b>!
> hey prerak, question here about draftcity? Do you guys plan on doing a Draft History? It used to be a link on the site and said it would be finished in May, 04, but the link has gone away....


Well, its because our history section is taking longer than I expected because its become bigger than I expected.

In the beginning it was just going to be a place to see a list of the guys drafted in the past, something you can find on any site really. But a few creative ideas later and its grown into a monumental task. In the future we think the "History" section is going to be as important as the rest of the site. Unique. I don't want to get too much into this since I don't want to spoil it, or have others steal the idea.

This is something we need the help of experienced programmers with (which is why there is a link for volunteer opportunities). And probably won't be done for a few months.



> Also do you see yourselfs puting directional keys next to peoples name in mock drafts and an explanation on why they moved up or down. Thanks


The arrows will be there by the end of Chicago. Explanations I don't think are possible since it would make updating the mock take so long (writing something for every player that moves up or down?). Usually players move because others rise and so forth. And for big events we usually put an article out (Word on the Street).


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> Yi is a 2006 prospect. We could easily write a profile for him but he is going to change so much in the next year that it's pointless.
> ...


/
I thought Yi was born in 1987?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> I thought Yi was born in 1987?


But according to reports, born in October. International players must turn 18 prior to the day of the draft to be eligible.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Question here, what kind of money are you guys spending?

Out of your pocket.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Question here, what kind of money are you guys spending?
> 
> Out of your pocket.


Biggest? Travel. Take Jonathan in the next week. He's flying to Chicago and then staying in a cheapass hotel (which is still expensive) for a week. Or this summer me (and probably Jonathan too) are traveling to the HS tournies so thats either car, air, or train plus hotel. Than there are the cell phone bills (especially Jonathan here) and other small stuff.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> 
> Biggest? Travel. Take Jonathan in the next week. He's flying to Chicago and then staying in a cheapass hotel (which is still expensive) for a week. Or this summer me (and probably Jonathan too) are traveling to the HS tournies so thats either car, air, or train plus hotel. Than there are the cell phone bills (especially Jonathan here) and other small stuff.


Thats alot.

well good luck to your journey.


What do u get out of this?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What do u get out of this?


Me personally? Nothing really, I don't have any future plays in this business, I'm set in my own career path. I just have alot of fun doing this. Other people involved with the site may have other reasons.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> 
> But according to reports, born in October. International players must turn 18 prior to the day of the draft to be eligible.


Are you sure, isn't during the same year they are drafted?

Wasn't that Milicic's thing?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i like both sites, but i dont have much use for them b/c i scout the players myself and outside of a couple international players i see everyone play in person


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks for putting something to show everyone how poor draftnet can be, at times.

Profiles,The Word on the Street and the layout is actually a++! Keep it up! Thanks!

And if your still up and running after I graduate with a degree in english, i'll look you guys up to write!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Are you sure, isn't during the same year they are drafted?
> 
> Wasn't that Milicic's thing?


Darko turned 18 three days prior to the 2003 draft. There was a rule in place before that barred International players from entering the draft if they weren't 18 by a certain date (can't remember what that was). Now you have to be 18 by the draft to be eligible, if you're international.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Darko turned 18 three days prior to the 2003 draft. There was a rule in place before that barred International players from entering the draft if they weren't 18 by a certain date (can't remember what that was). Now you have to be 18 by the draft to be eligible, if you're international.


Ah okay, thanks.


----------



## bselig (May 27, 2004)

uncalled for. your threats have earned you a ban. -BCH


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you sure, isn't during the same year they are drafted?
> ...


Darko's problem was that he wasn't 18 when he declared but he turned 18 before the draft


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Please do not focus on Matt. If you like one site or the other, then state why. DOn't personally attack Matt. If you make it too personal, I will ban you like bselig has now been banned. Keep it clean.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What do u get out of this?


I think they are clearly doing it for the chicks lol   

I love Draftcity. There player profiles are DEEP. Not just a few lines and an NBA comparison like another site i know of.

I think draftcity should look into some corporate sponsoring. Coca-Cola © presents Draft City. lol

prerak and cheez, i appreciate the work you guys do. Keep it up.


----------

